
Learning Deep Learning with Keras – An Overview for Beginners - stared
http://p.migdal.pl/2017/04/30/teaching-deep-learning.html
======
stared
Author here. If you have any comments, questions, remarks or suggestions - let
me know!

(I want to write more and thinking whether to focus on image segmentation &
detection, or Recurrent Neural Networks.)

Also, check out a practical step-by-step guide "Starting deep learning hands-
on: image classification on CIFAR-10" [https://blog.deepsense.ai/deep-
learning-hands-on-image-class...](https://blog.deepsense.ai/deep-learning-
hands-on-image-classification/).

~~~
log_base_login
My only comment is to applaud an absolutely fantastic effort. Well done, and
thank you for such a comprehensive yet accessible set of steps to become more
well versed in deep learning.

------
paulgb
Another resource worth mentioning is the fast.ai course:
[http://www.fast.ai/](http://www.fast.ai/)

